# Deep Truths about the Markets and Investing



## Timmy (14 April 2010)

Nice blog post:

*Deep Truths about the Markets and Investing*
http://www.crossingwallstreet.com/archives/2010/04/deep-truth-about-the-markets-and-investing.html

The writer lists his observations.  
For beginners there is some great advice, and something to offend nearly everyone!  
My favourites:



> Ignore anyone who tells you that the Federal Reserve is a private bank.



Oh yes, I like this one.  I would broaden it to advise ignoring anyone who propagates conspiracy theories that purport to explain the movings of the markets (they are good for a laugh, though).

.


> Perma-bears are never held to account for being wrong so if you want to sound smart, be very bearish and very vague.



Yes indeedy.  And if you want to be one of the smart perma-bears, keep saying the same thing, eventually there will be some fall in the market and you will seen to be right (which is the main motivator for these guys ... & yes, they are always guys).

.


> The market isn't efficient—it can be beaten.
> 
> But it's very, very, very, very hard.



Bit more difficult than just reading a book on trading.  But if you f*ck up and lose your dough, never mind - blog about how the market is just going to collapse anyway ... the other losers (90% plus, apparently) will love and applaud you.  Misery loves company & its much easier than doing the work.

.


> Most technical analysis is complete garbage.



Owww!  Lucky he said "most".  So not all, OK?  The TA you do is fine, OK? 

.


> Ignore any chart that has seemingly similar lines trying to show how this market is "just like' the one in 1831.



LOL - love these guys.

.


> Many gold bugs are quite simply fanatics.



I'm saying nothing about this one.  Not a thing.  

.


> Investment bubbles aren't due to the moral failings of the market participants.



Love it - but will be lost on most commentators.


----------

